# Hello from Va.



## tyrodtom (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm from the Vietnam era myself, but i've always been more interested in WW1 and WW2 aviation.
I grew up around the WW2 generation, my dad, all my uncles, and a lot of my friends dads were WW2 veterans. Between me, my two brothers, and my dad, 34 years of service.
I'm looking forward to soaking up all I can from this forum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Ty. This is a very interesting place and the folks are very helpfull.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome! If you're interested in WWII and Aircraft, this is the place to be!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Ty and welcome from England.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Ty from someone else on the Right Coast!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Ty. I live in Va. Beach, so we're not too far away. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 7, 2010)

Another welcome from another Virginian; This is a great source of WW II aviation; and other eras to boot.
db


----------



## otftch (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome from sunny Florida.......well its rained now for three weeks.
Ed


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome from the Jersey Shore!

TO


----------



## magnu (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 7, 2010)

G'day Ty, nice to have you join us


----------



## imalko (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2010)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------

